
Bedrock: Enterprise ML platform to deploy AI responsibly - lokesh_d
https://basis-ai.com/product
======
lokesh_d
Hi, I am the product manager for Bedrock. We recently launched Bedrock, an
end-to-end platform for enterprises to productionise machine learning.

You can read our motivation to build Bedrock here: [https://blog.basis-
ai.com/why-we..](https://blog.basis-ai.com/why-we..).

Happy to answer any questions you have!

